# Mozart in Prague



## Roger Chambers (Feb 27, 2010)

Mozart had a close association with Prague where he was well loved, conducting the premier of Don Giovanni there in 1787. He often stayed a Bertamka, the estate of a friend, where he finished the above opera. There is also the Prague Symphony, dedicated to the people of Prague for their support.

Any comments or further information on the relationship of Mozart with Prague would be welcome.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Nowadays Bertramka is hidden behind  Hotel Möwenpick. Such a ugly sight! Expensive and lots of traffic & smog down there. It is a steep walk up, but for the lazy&leisurely the hotel-elevator is an alternative. When I made a living as officially licensed Prague guide (the most difficult exam I've ever passed) I used to tell that Mozart liked to sing with Mrs Dušek in all possible ways  In Bertramka one can listen to small scale concerts. Being there you will not notice the hustle&bustle of the metropole below anymore.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

From a local resource:

"In 1787, shortly before the premiere of Don Giovanni at the Estates Theatre, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart moved to Bertramka to finish his masterpiece.

Originally a vineyard estate located outside the Prague city walls, Bertramka was the romantic summer residence of his friends, the Dušeks, a couple of leading Czech musicians.

This fine setting gave Mozart the peace and quiet he craved, and inspired him to compose the concert aria and scene for soprano "Bella mia fiamma, addio", which he dedicated to his hostess, the outstanding singer Josefína Dušková.

In 1791 Mozart stayed again at Bertramka, when he came to Prague to rehearse his coronation opera on Titus.

Today, as Prague has grown, Bertramka is within the city. The part of the villa that served as the living quarters is now a museum and features a permanent exhibition on Mozart and the Dušeks.

Bertramka is in more or less the same state as Mozart knew it. And a recent restoration project should ensure its preservation for years to come.

Bertramka is fairly small, and you will need to get a tram to visit it if you are in the city centre, but none-the-less worthy of a visit for fans of Mozart."

I've been to the Movenpick a few times for meetings and never realised this! It's a pretty ugly area now.


----------

